# trazar velos



## entrapta

trazar velos

Ragazzi sono disperato ho caldo, sono stanco e ho bisgono del vostro aiuto!  Sto traducendo un book sulle acconciature, posso fare riferimento allo spagnolo ma non lo so  no il probelma vero è che non capisco la terminologia...Allora se si parla di colorare i capelli, dopo aver applicato il "color global" che è il colore (di fondo) dice di "trazar velos" prendendo delle ciocche sottili per creare dei riflessi con toni diversi....la figura relativa mostra la ciocca sottile stesa su quella specie di carta stagnola (come per fare le meches). Ecco trazar velos significa "fare meches"...


----------



## gatogab

Trazar mechas = fare  meches
Mechas = ciocche


----------



## entrapta

Y trazar velos?


----------



## gatogab

entrapta said:


> Y trazar velos?


Buh!

Estás traduciendo del inglés al castellano, por eso te pierdes.


----------



## Neuromante

¿No será simplemente una veladora de color?

La verdad es que todas las cosas que estás poniendo me suenan más a torpeza del texto original y a poca capacidad para expresarse del que lo redactó que a un auténtico lenguaje técnico.


----------



## entrapta

Non capisco molto di quello che dite....sorry....Forse ho capito che non si esprime in maniera molto tecnica.... "velatura di colore" potrebbe essere giusto.


----------



## Waldesca

No se si te refieres a las mechas (en español).
http://www.webdelabelleza.com/cuidado-del-cabello/como-hacerte-mechas-en-casa


----------



## gatogab

Waldesca said:


> No se si te refieres a las mechas (en español).
> http://www.webdelabelleza.com/cuidado-del-cabello/como-hacerte-mechas-en-casa


 
Infatti, credo che si tratti di _"meches"._


----------



## Neuromante

Scusa, il testo originale è in spagnolo o en inglesse? Perche se fosse  cosi forse sarebbe il caso di chiedere nel foro italiano/inglesse.


Ad ogni caso io penso si riferisca a "velature di colore"; un colore messo in forma transparente in modo tale che dia soltanto una piccola sfumatura a un altro colore "base", per renderlo più rialistico da quelle tinture che sembrano propio una porta verniciata.

Nulla a che fare con le meches





Non puo essere "trazar velos" sarebbe como dire "disegnare veli"


----------



## entrapta

Dici che è disegnare/tracciare velature? Il testo FONTE è ES poi è stato tradotto (forse male) in EN quindi originariamente "trazar velos" (non l'ho scritto io!)---> trace veils (nemmeno!)


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao entrapta,
Ti chiedo la cortesia di evitare la triangolazione con l'inglese, qui su Italiano-Spagnolo.
Grazie.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## entrapta

Il discorso è che continuano a chiedermi se ho tradotto dall'inglese.-..mica facile....Era solo per dare un elemento in più.


----------



## Neuromante

Allora, a me stà chiaro: Il testo spagnolo è stato scrito da uno con un livelo culturale così così, uno che scambia "parlare raro" con "essere profesionista". O che tenta di dare una spinta a la sua professione con dei termini non propio comprensibili.


----------



## entrapta

Capito grazie. Anche il testo in inglese non mi pare fatto benissimo.


----------

